# September Acquisitions



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Blackwatch sack blazer.

Thanks to our Wisconsin gentleman. I really can't afford the J.Press retail price at this point.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Vintage suede wingtips, made in England by Hobbs.

Polo RL shawl-collar lambswool cardigan:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I;m jealous!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Connemara, you're on quite a tear.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

NOS wright arch preserver wingtip

Aquascutum raincoat- like new condition $12.95
I found it at thrift shop near my home.
the same model as this
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ginza645/29014965.html#29103907


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice (very narrow) shoes. 

An Aquascutum or Burberry raincoat is very high on my thrift want list. I came across an Aquascutum recently (made in Canada version), but the condition wasn't good enough to get.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Connemara, you're on quite a tear.


I know! That shawl cardigan is already my favorite sweater, and I have a hell of a lot of sweaters.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Been on a BB tear lately....

OCBD (blue)
Tan poplin slacks (flat front)...found at 60% off at the BB Factory Store
New watch face (with ribbon band)
Black polo
Alan Flusser wool/cashmere tan herringbone sports coat
Tan T. Harris polka dot tie (looks great with the blazer)
Jack Nicklaus gray golf shirt (with deep purple horizontal pinstripes)


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll soon be getting my first BB OCBD (from Brownshoe) and I'm excited to try it out. Perhaps this is the first of many BB OCBDs 

Brian


----------



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

what exactly is the "OC" in OCBD?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

OCBD - oxford cloth button down


----------



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, but what is oxford cloth?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Just the sportcoat, not the rest of the stuff - Southwick for Cable Car, but bought NWT off ebay from a list member (thanks Chris)


Also a summer weight sportcoat BB has since pulled from their website, I'll add a pic to this post when it comes in. Oh and a pair of light grey gabs and a pair of olive gabs (which I may come to regret...maybe that color is only for cotton, I guess I'll find out).


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I came across an Aquascutum recently (made in Canada version), but the condition wasn't good enough to get.


A made in UK version would probably be a rare find in the US. Aquascutum has had licensees in North America for some time. I think there was a company store in Chicago a few years ago that had UK items, unlike the Burberry shop here.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful coat, marlin!


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

1 pair of Charcoal Gray Poplin trousers from John Huber at O'Connell's to be tailored and shipped. He had to go to the manufacturer for my size. Will wear this fall with blazers. About $70 as advertised on the O'Connell's website. Two neat pocket squares from neckties.com. I'm pretty frugal is you asked me, although my wife just found the empty neckties.com box and I overreacted. I apologized.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Akubra Adventurer (stock photo):


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Untilted said:


> beautiful coat, marlin!


I second that. +1


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't think it'd get such praise. So...here's a question for you: should I re-iron the lapel with the button hole in it to make it more of roll (from looking at Southwick's website, their version of the 3/2 roll sack appears to be just barely showing the 3rd button but folding over the 3rd button hole).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC,
Nice fedora


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

marlin, dont change a thing. that's a beautiful roll.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

marlinspike said:


> So...here's a question for you: should I re-iron the lapel with the button hole in it to make it more of roll (from looking at Southwick's website, their version of the 3/2 roll sack appears to be just barely showing the 3rd button but folding over the 3rd button hole).


I think it's good as is. When you wear it it will give you a good natural rollover rather than simply a 2 button with an extra buttonhole thrown in.



mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> Nice fedora


Thank you, kind sir. The width of the brim is a little wider than normal, which makes it more of a field/country type hat, but I like it. It's my first Akubra. The price happened to be right.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Just the sportcoat, not the rest of the stuff - Southwick for Cable Car, but bought NWT off ebay from a list member (thanks Chris)
> 
> Also a summer weight sportcoat BB has since pulled from their website, I'll add a pic to this post when it comes in. Oh and a pair of light grey gabs and a pair of olive gabs (which I may come to regret...maybe that color is only for cotton, I guess I'll find out).


Thats a great coat and the seller is great too, very fast delivery.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Thank you, kind sir. The width of the brim is a little wider than normal, which makes it more of a field/country type hat, but I like it. It's my first Akubra. The price happened to be right.


Where'd you get it? I really like it but I can't find it on their US distributor's website davidmorgan.com. Has it arrived yet? Their prices are much cheaper than say a Borsalino or a Lock & Co., so if the quality is good that may be where I go for a hat (I've discovered that a 61 is too small for me, and it seems I can't find anybody who actually stocks something larger so I have to measure and order).

Nevermind, it's the Explorer...trying to throw us off the trail so that you get to be the only one, eh?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked up on clearance at Outback Outlet, but the larger sizes in the Adventurer are gone, I think. For a wider selection of Akubra take a look at Hats Direct. The Adventurer seems to be a fairly hard to find Akubra model, and I don't believe it's exactly the same as the Explorer.

General consensus at Fedora Lounge seems to be that Akubras are superior to modern Borsalinos, Stetsons et al. I'm fairly impressed with the Adventurer. If you're going to get a factory hat I'd say Akubra is the way to go. If you want to spend Borsalino type money, go with Optimo or Art Fawcett for something custom.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
+1
What is the brim size on the akubra adventurer?


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Oxxford at Estate Garage Sale for $.25 cents!*

My wife finally convinced me to go to one of these estate garage sale things and I found this Oxxford coat for $.25 cents! I was originally planning on reselling it since the chances of it fitting correctly were likely not good (I did not want to try it on at the estate sale). I normally wear a 44L and this is a 45T, but it fits absolutely perfect, I mean, I will not have to alter anything at all. Can't sell it now! The color is a nice brown/beige overall with hints of other colors. No material tag that I could find. It is much softer than I would expect with regular wool, but I can't imagine it is cashmere. I do not have enough experience with Oxxford to know if "Golden Fleece" refers to the material type or not and a google search was not helpful, getting almost exclusively Brooks Brothers with Golden Fleece. It is 1/4 lined and is light on, although it has a heavier touch to the material. Very nice.

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?67a48fbac7.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?4e260f1435.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f5df90bb7a.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?063b1f1958.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?39c1b7716d.jpg https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?8aa6d456a2.jpg​


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> +1
> What is the brim size on the akubra adventurer?


3 1/8" front/back; 2 3/4" on the sides


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

BB '346' moleskins (NWT, $3.50)










Robert Talbott Alabama state flag tie


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> 3 1/8" front/back; 2 3/4" on the sides


 ^
On your head this fedora should look good. Enjoy wearing the fedora once the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

*Orvis watch*

Expecting shipment this week. Great price (especially after the 30% discount from STP)


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

Received today via eBay, a pair of A-E "McAllister" oxfords in black calf... $21.95 including shipping.

I've wanted a pair of these for a long time!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm waiting on these NOS AE Fifth Avenues:



















I have a pair in brown as well. They're great shoes that AE was crazy for discontinuing.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'm waiting on these NOS AE Fifth Avenues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. Is that Merlot? Bourbon?


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

^Great shoes, WingTipTom!

Yesterday I took shipment of Florsheim Royal Imperials that look identical, as well as some very vintage (and in very good shape) AE MacNiels. ~$40 shipped for both. I'll post pictures once I have them shined...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AldenPyle said:


> WOW. Is that Merlot? Bourbon?


Thanks! I've been (ahem) 'needing' a pair of burgundy bals. They were described as burgundy by the seller, so Merlot may be the correct AE designation, although I don't know if that was the name they used at the time.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

RL GI Chinos Khaki color
2 thrifted ties (Robert Talbott and BB). Thanks Alan C


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'm waiting on these NOS AE Fifth Avenues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look very similar to the Byron model. What's the difference?

Beautiful shoes, by the way. I've got a pair (of Byrons) in black calf that I think look much better than the Park Ave's.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Georgia said:


> ^Great shoes, WingTipTom!
> 
> Yesterday I took shipment of Florsheim Royal Imperials that look identical, as well as some very vintage (and in very good shape) AE MacNiels. ~$40 shipped for both. I'll post pictures once I have them shined...


Post Shine(s):

Florsheim Royal Imperials:

Allen Edmonds MacNeils:


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Alden Welterweight Oxford

Bacco Bucci Sandal

Allen Edmonds Taunton Chelsea

Cole Haan Belt


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh said:


> Those look very similar to the Byron model. What's the difference?


Different lasts, I believe. I think the Fifth Avenue is on the same last as the PA.

I don't really understand why AE feels the need to churn their basic models all the time. Both Fifth Avenue and Byron have been discontinued, of course.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Different lasts, I believe. I think the Fifth Avenue is on the same last as the PA.
> 
> I don't really understand why AE feels the need to churn their basic models all the time. Both Fifth Avenue and Byron have been discontinued, of course.


I got my Byrons on eBay after looking around a few shoe websites (Zappos, etc.) and only found them in very odd sizes. Called around (relatively) locally and still couldn't find anything. So I found a new pair on eBay with a good BIN price and pounced.

Picked up a couple of wool tartan ties while checking out a new thrift shop yesterday. In a bucket full of ties, the rest of which were horrors from 20-30 years ago, I was surprised to find the two of these. 3" wide each, and made in Scotland.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

3-button tweed sack, herrinbone with some vertical stripes, hooked vent, notice the very high button stance (lowest button is still above the side pockets).


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

2 pair tan plain-front chinos from O'Connell's
2 pair olive plain-front chinos from O'Connell's

Following items should arrive tomorrow:
1 pair brown plain-front Lambourne cords from STP
1 pair dark brown plain-front Lambourne cords from STP
1 pair dark olive plain-front Lambourne cords from STP
1 pair brown plain-front Barry Bricken moleskins from STP


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Different lasts, I believe. I think the Fifth Avenue is on the same last as the PA.
> 
> I don't really understand why AE feels the need to churn their basic models all the time. Both Fifth Avenue and Byron have been discontinued, of course.


I thought the Byron (I have Byrons in black and merlot) has the cap toe with the line of broguing as does the shoe you've pictured, while the PA was a plain cap toe without any other decoration -


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

paper clip said:


> I thought the Byron (I have Byrons in black and merlot) has the cap toe with the line of broguing as does the shoe you've pictured, while the PA was a plain cap toe without any other decoration -


Yes, that is correct. Both Fifth Avenue and Byron are/were punch caps; the PA is a straight cap. The Fifth Avenue was (I think) made on the same last as the PA. It was discontinued at some point. The Byron was introduced as the standard AE punch cap, but it now is also discontinued.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WingtipTom said:


> Received today via eBay, a pair of A-E "McAllister" oxfords in black calf... $21.95 including shipping.
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a long time!


 ^
Great shoes for the wing tip gentleman. Please no feet on the furniture (wink)


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

The case isn't a September purchase, but these are the two nice things I bought for myself in the last four or five months.


































I should have moved my Star Wars lunch pail from the frame of the third picture. That's only slightly embarrassing :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice acquisitions. Enjoy using them


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice shoe nerdy. If those Alden shoes didn't give me foot problems (or if my podiatrist could just operate on my feet), I'd be saving for some like that.

And don't worry about the Star Wars lunch box...I'm inheriting my son's and will be bringing it to work too.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> I should have moved my Star Wars lunch pail from the frame of the third picture. That's only slightly embarrassing :icon_smile_big:


The Peal and SW lunch pail go well together.

You need to snap some shots of the Peal/SAB bag for the briefcase thread at SF. It's one of the deals of the year, without question


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> You need to snap some shots of the Peal/SAB bag for the briefcase thread at SF. It's one of the deals of the year, without question


I'm realizing how much harder it is for me to shoot larger objects with my camera than it is for me to shoot smaller objects. Maybe I'll try and take a few more shots of it to practice for the "Briefcase Porn" thread on Styleforum.

For those who don't know the backstory, a couple months ago I was doing one of my searches for "Brooks Brothers" on eBay (which I run far too frequently, especially while at work) and I found that Daniel Ford (Army Hard Hat) was selling the case (a brand new store display, with the Swaine Adeney Brigg card, the flannel bag, and the Swaine Adeney Brigg leather cream) for a $250 buy-it-now.

To make matters short, I bought it without thinking twice and sent a panicked Private Message to Alan that was basically like, "I just spent $250 on a briefcase...help my justify it to myself!" Needless to say, that wasn't a problem for him...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> To make matters short, I bought it without thinking twice and sent a panicked Private Message to Alan that was basically like, "I just spent $250 on a briefcase...help my justify it to myself!" Needless to say, that wasn't a problem for him...


Well, after the 'you won't use it, send it to me instead' approach failed, I figured I could be an enabler instead.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like the Peal case. I'll have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

J.Crew Tan/Brown wide wale corduroy pants. 

Anglo American "Liberty" 406 frames, in tortoise.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> The case isn't a September purchase, but these are the two nice things I bought for myself in the last four or five months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I liked you, but now I love you. See how easy I am?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Wright arch preserver shoes.
They are really gorgeous shoes and heavier than Florsheim kenmoor(I was suprised!).




























These are not my recent purchase. But I post them just for comparison.
These three pairs are simillar style, brown pebble longwing.
From left -- Nettleton , AE Macneil









Aquascutum raincoat with a wool liner.

















Regrettably, it's too big for me. I decided to let it go. You can check it
in Ask Andy thrift exchange thread.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Looks like the new digital camera is up and running. Nice pics. You might try sizing them down to 800 x 600 or smaller for posting, or use clickable thumbnails.

My NOS AE Fifth Avenues purchased from SF Buying & Selling arrived. I suspect corrected grain, but I really like them. I don't think AE does anything in the same league as the Fifth Avenue these days.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Picked this up for a couple of bucks last week:


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

^Great shoes, Alan. I really dig them.
I wish AE added classic shoes like these more to their catalogue. 
Most shoes which they have introduced recently look too trendy.

Thanks for the advice. I will do from next time.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was planning to post a grey herringbone jacket from ebay, but apparently a part of my brain was on vacation last night when I confused 12 hours with 24 hours. Doh!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got my first BB BD via Brownshoe and I love it!

Brian


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC
Nice shoes and bow ties


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm taking it easy and have adopted a cash-only policy. Debt-free by New Year's! (Maybe.)

Alden Pursuit Shoes from STP - for the stylish cop, reporter or rehab employee, or anyone who requires traction. I already got a pair in tan. With these, AE Wilberts (also from STP), a pair of black Stockbridges from the thrift thread, and an eBayed pair of Brooks bluchers with a Dainite sole, I will sail confidently into the Snow 'n' Slush.










Ties, as if I needed any more. J Press navy/pink and the Shetland from Alan. Thrift ties - blah LE and an Italian linen job.



















Socks and belt from LE Overstocks


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

A Light Tan Brooks Shetland from Top of the Line for Less


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm taking it easy and have adopted a cash-only policy. Debt-free by New Year's! (Maybe.)


A wise policy--do it! :thumbs-up:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm taking it easy and have adopted a cash-only policy. Debt-free by New Year's! (Maybe.)


I'm doing the same - Dave Ramsey has been mentoring me over the last couple of months. Although it's going to take me a couple of years since I'm a student and don't have much left over at the end of the month to pay down my student debts.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My first wingtips! AE MacNeil's:










way too many purchases this month. need to cut back.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Early to mid-50's Marlin in good shape. Quick clean and lube and she'll be ready for a colorful strap.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> way too many purchases this month. need to cut back.


You and me both.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

*My New Suit*

I've been quietly building an arsenal for the past year or so due to job demands and slight (ahem) weight gain.

I purchased the suit from Duchess Clothier, run by Seyta Selter, a wacky gal who is part of Portland's creative scene. She has built a growing reputation for being detail oriented and easy to work with.

The suit: a navy blue flannel sack, natural shoulders (not a speck of padding), 3/2 roll, with 2 working sleeve buttons. The pants are plain front, 1 3/4" cuffs with a slight break. The shirts: the first is a pale blue stripe cotton twill, not a bold stripe, not quite a butcher stripe; the second is a blue "silk" oxford - not supima, pinpoint, or royal. The ties are from my halcyon college days in the mid 80's. Madder: Jos. Bank Stripe: Les Freres Brooks Challis: Lands' End All ties are 3 1/4" width at most.

Without further ado, on with the show.









~ A nice close up of the shoulder. Mirabile visu!









~ The sacred third button.









~ The shirring detail on the shirt cuff.









~ The sleeve buttons









~ A close view of the suit, striped shirt and madder tie.









~ An intermediate view, blue shirt and striped tie. Go Bears!









~ A more distant view, striped shirt and challis tie. Note the shoulders.

The only thing missing in this is the martini...


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

farrago said:


> I've been quietly building an arsenal for the past year or so due to job demands and slight (ahem) weight gain.
> 
> I purchased the suit from Duchess Clothier, run by Seyta Selter, a wacky gal who is part of Portland's creative scene. She's has built a growing reputation for being detail oriented and easy to work with.
> 
> ...


great suit and ties, particularly the madder.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Farrago,
Very nicely done!. Instead of a martini consider a pocket square


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Two comments about this picture (Farrago, great, great suit):

The tie is fantastic. The colors are so brilliant, and it looks perfect with the suit.

There are a couple of fabrics that scream, nay insist on a dartless front. Flannel is one of them. Look at how beautifully unbroken the plain of the suit is. Perfect.

(I would submit the others are: corduroy, seersucker, madras, pinstripe, hounds-tooth, herringbone, windowpane, oh, hell, everything looks better without darts!)


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

A pocket square is, indeed, next on the list. I am trying to round up some random swatches of silk. Duchess will do the rest.

Pricing is fantabulous. Approximately $800 for this suit. Duchess charges around $400 for a fused suit with a basic fabric. Shirts are about the same price as a Mercer. No lining in the collars or cuffs, by the way.

Seyta's website is being redesigned; the new version will be up in October or November. She'll give you the ability to supply measurements ( a la Thick As Thieves ) so as to place an order from a distance. She cautions, however, that there is no substitute for an in-person measurement. She is also expanding her fabric selection.

Believe it or not, this is now the third suit in my inventory. The others are a charcoal Brooksease sack and a navy Brookscool poplin. I usually wear sport coats, and my collection has been culled from all of the usual suspects.

Two more sport coats are in the planning.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Dropped by the DC Press last week. Nice store. Grey sharkskin sack suit (Presstige), a few ties, a few ribbon belts, a few surcingle belts, a shaggy dog, and a watch strap. Pictures to come.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

$9.99 at the Polo outlet:










Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice haul, Tucker.

Brian, that's a lady magnet.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had my eye on the tie for awhile, figured it would get down to $10 so I just had to wait it out. Now I'm all set for next year 

Brian


----------



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

*Brooks*

Olive Tweed Sack
2B
3 Patch Pockets
Center vent


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

vwguy said:


> $9.99 at the Polo outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, Bri. I've had my eye on that tie for a year...but couldn't stomach paying the $30 some odd they wanted at the outlet...at $10, it's a steal!

JB


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

*my September acquitisions*




























Filson shirts, Barbour jackets--
All purchased with the 20% discount code...where else but Ask Andy can you get so savvy, so fast? Thanks, Andy!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I got a pair of Charleston Khakis (Berle) for $8.46 - that included shipping.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

My first grey flannels. Cuffed and flat-fronted of course.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Good acquisition!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Since I'm sorely lacking in tattersalls, I picked up this Charles Tyrwhitt number. It's an 80 cotton/20 wool blend.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Pal Zileri Sartoriale (their high-end line, tons and tons of handwork) wool/cashmere coat.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very sharp. :thumbs-up:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^wow! The question on everyone's mind; how many hand jobs you'd say? Just K.

Rarely do I get green, but that jacket...just fantastic. Wear it well--- & _often_.

*it's too nice for you actually. Boy I love that jacket. mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^it's the sleeve cuffs that kill me most. I'd leave 'em all undone, just as you show.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie, looks like your shopping spree hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^That jacket works only because of the lining.


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

Here's what I've picked up this month. Hard to beat the summer months, when I picked up a 3 button navy pinstripe Samuelsohn suit at the Ben Silver Warehouse sale for 1300 dollars off retail(!!). 

Allen-Edmonds McClain, Smathers & Branson Clemson belt, R. Hanauer orange/navy skull & bones bowtie, J. Press necktie.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Welcome to the forum. Very nice additions to your wardrobe. Thank you for posting picture


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I made it up to the AE trunk show at Harry Rosen in Toronto today. Spoke with their Canadian rep, who was very helpful. Bit of a rush at the time I got there, but everyone eventually left and I got a chance to chat with the lady about the lamentable state of American shoe companies (i.e. there are only two left). She was surprised at my knowledge of the brands, so I suppose this forum is good for something! <smile> Apparently Harry Rosen sells truck-loads of AEs, which surprised me, but then they are a good quality shoe and Rosen stocks only the more 'edgy' lace-up models in mostly brown & suede leathers. Good banker's shoes, in other words.

Harry Rosen has already sold out of my size in the AE Hanover, so they have ordered another pair and won't hold me to them. The Hanover has been selling really well and so they said they could easily move on a normal size like mine if I ultimately decide not to take them. It'll be a few weeks before they arrive.

The AE rep had me try on another pair of shoes, to size for the Grayson, which Harry Rosen does not stock. The fit was snug & generally okay, although I would have liked a bit more room. The rep said any other sizes would have been too loose in the heel, and she was right. Maybe tassel loafers are not for me.

In other news, I went into the Gucci store on a lark and amazingly they are selling the 157440 model with the short heels & red/green ribbon under the horsebit. I thought that model was only available in the US, so I shall budget for a pair next time.

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

A new David Chu "bespoke" silk/linen tie from the guys at RefinedRogue.com. It's the first time I've ever won anything cool (and a tie with a MSRP of $225 definitely counts as "cool").


















The purple tie is kind of a weird beast, but I think it looks pretty sharp with a white OCBD and a blue blazer. I don't think I could handle it with any other color shirt, though. Does anyone else own anything purple?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

^ Nice tie 

I received a pair of J&M Aritocrafts black cap toe bals neraly new for $$16 shipped.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> ... (and a tie with a MSRP of $225 definitely counts as "cool")...


It might count as something else, too. :devil:

Nice tie, but any guy who paid only slightly more for his SAB briefcase than his tie retails for was already cool in my book.

And, finally, purple:

Brooks Bros. (l), Land's End (r)


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Such vulgarity










I dare you to kiss it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

necktie porn!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> It might count as something else, too.


My first thought when I saw it was "I bet mcarthur would know exactly how to make this pop."



A.Squire said:


> Such vulgarity. I dare you to kiss it.





Untilted said:


> necktie porn!


I had to caress it...it was my first time [with a seven-fold].

Thanks guys :icon_smile:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> The purple tie is kind of a weird beast, but I think it looks pretty sharp with a white OCBD and a blue blazer. I don't think I could handle it with any other color shirt, though. Does anyone else own anything purple?


Nice tie. This color would also go with ecru or a pale yellow or classic blue OCBDs as well.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Brooks Brothers black/white herringbone sack from Brownshoe


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Vintage John Partridge quilted jacket (my second, the other is olive):


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Quoddy Boat Shoes. I sent them back to have my extra arch support reduced to normal arch support. They just came back and now I can really wear them.

In a word...'awesome'.

Danny


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

F&F...

sportcoat
shell tassels, burgundy
gabardines x 2
misc. small items

Tough month on the wallet!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A visit earlier this month to the Birch Run outlet mall, MI; resulted in the acquisition of a Woolrich mackinaw jacket in the traditional red and black coloring and an Orvis WWII mechanics vest, in olive drab.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Those sound nice, eagle. Pics?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Knocked a couple of things off the list recently, including a new Bean field coat (in brown);






​a pair of made-in-Italy Polo blackwatch trou;






​and the previously-mentioned B2 dress socks (no pics needed) and argyles:


































​Should be set for a while ... at least until October.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice shopping


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Just picked these up at BB with FF.







$84 or so for both.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Looks good!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Those sound nice, eagle. Pics?


Thaks but, first I've got to get me one of those new fangled digital cameras and learn how to use it!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

The Oxford Book of Modern Verse (2nd ed., published 1937), edited/chosen by W.B. Yeats.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Two cravats and pocket square from Beau Ties Ltd.

Orders placed for a Balliol scarf from the Varsity Shop, Oxford, and a wool plaid tie (Hunting Ross) from J. Press. The latter should go wonderfully well with my latest tweed sport coat from my friends in Kowloon.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

paper clip said:


> Just picked these up at BB with FF.


I'm trying to keep up with Paper Clip, this is a Talbott version that originated with Mobley & Sons in Mountain Brook:

The Brooks stripe--the Hansen site even calls the Talbott version that on its website--is such a versatile repp. I have the BB bowtie version, too, and it's one of my favorite bowties.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Looks good. Please post picture of bow tie


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Twins from different mothers...*



mcarthur said:


> Please post picture of bow tie












I've had the bow tie for a couple of years.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have the BB burgundy (see below), the red and the navy blue stripe bows. I actually did not own a BB long tie in that pattern until now. I have several LE knockoffs.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm new here, and here are my first acquisitions. I am going ease into it.

Florsheim Victor Burgundy Penny Loafers (wanted Weejuns, sizing issues)
Sperry Topsider Kiltie Tassels
Assorted colors of khakis
Lands End Green and Blue Grosgrain D-ring belt
Polo Purple Spider and Pink Skull slack socks

* OCBD'S*:
L.L. Bean French Blue University Stripe
L.L. Bean Burgundy Houndstooth
Polo Green University Stripe
Polo Classic Oxford Pink and Yellow
Brooks Tan and Blue Tattersols
Brooks Herringbone Stripe Blue

I'm looking for a 3/2 navy sack.

I Also want a surcingle belt striped or logos.

Grosgrain watchband might be nice.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I have the BB burgundy (see below), the red and the navy blue stripe bows. I actually did not own a BB long tie in that pattern until now. I have several LE knockoffs.


Looking very well!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Paper Clip, you might consider wearing the tie with this sweater:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yesterday's acquisitions:











Dunhill tie
RL Polo braces--ca. 1980s, I suspect; pigskin tabs?
unlabeled ribbon belt
_The Elegant Man_, by Villarosa & Angeli--this is a great book. It doesn't get much play on the fora, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

BB FF:

White, Blue & Red striped OCBD
White FC Luxury Shirt
Various socks


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

In St. Louis for the weekend:

I picked up my BB charcoal Brooksease suit that I ordered in June during the big semi-annual sale. It took a few trips to get the right jacket and everything, but now it's all said and done and I'm wonderfully happy about it. The jacket is a 3/2 sack, taken in a bit at the sides to get rid of some superfluous cloth that bunched up and looked sloppy, and the trousers are flat-front with 1 3/4 inch cuffs. I'm glad to finally have it ready to wear.

I also stopped by the Scholar Shop in Clayton and hit a BB OCBD jackpot. Picked up three blue OCBDs (leaving one behind for someone else), two slim-fit and one regular fit. Also got a BB white pinpoint OCBD and a Hathaway white pinpoint OCBD with blue pencil stripes. There were a number of BB white OCBDs (four or five, at least) and a white J. Press OCBD with flap-pocket, but they were all an inch too short in the sleeves for me. I meant to pick up the Press one to flip here, but I forgot I was intending to do that until after I left.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
A successful shopping trip! Post picture of new suit


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Items for the month of September include:

Andover Shop crewneck Shetland sweater--Grass Green
RL Rugby Broadcloth BD in a nice Tartan plaid
Bean Chamois Cloth shirt in Navy
J. Crew Essential chinos w/ cuffs--Khaki
A second pair of Levis shrink-to-fit jeans
BB Gabardine trousers in Med. Gray

TT:teacha:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Paper Clip, you might consider wearing the tie with this sweater:


Ha! Yikes stripes! I saw these sweaters in my mall BB. They look pretty nice. I will keep them in mind at end of season time.

Went to Freeport on Saturday - a beautiful New England fall day. I was there for a wedding but got a bit of shopping in before and after (It was fun going into the Bean mothership at 11:00PM after having been at a wedding for the prior 5 hours!

Got a pair of 8" Bean Boots at the outlet ($55) that were a bit odd: the chain tread sole had been replaced by a different black rubber sole. The replacement sole is more like a light hiking boot sole, which I think will actually serve me better in the snow/slush. I'll post a pic soon.

Also went to the Allen Edmonds outlet and ordered the Byron (bal cap-toe with a stripe of broguing) in black in 11C, which fits me perfectly.










They were on clearance for $189, and then 25% off that ($141.75!). They did not have the 11C in stock, but the manager located one pair in the system and I pulled the trigger.

I asked him about shell 2ds and he advised that the price had gone up to $370. Firsts are now $470. Ugh.

Last year, I had ebayed a new pair of merlot Byron in 11C for $25, and found they fit me exactly right. This spring, when Nordstrom's was clearing out their Byrons for $189, I bought the black in 11D, but found they were a bit wide - they are a bal, and the v was completely closed when laced tightly and still I had a bit of room.

Once I get the 11Cs and confirm the fit, I will be posting the new 11Ds on the exchange.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

PC,
Go shopping! Nice additions to your shoe wardrobe


----------

